# Mac herunterfahren - mit WENN Bedingung



## ClouD361 (9. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich lade gerade was runter und es soll 6 Stunden dauern -.-

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Mac herunterzufahren, NACHDEM der Download zu ende ist

```
sudo shutdown -h +60
```

Kann man an solch einen Code irgendwie eine if-Anweisung anhängen? ^^

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Mai 2015)

Hi,
auch wenn es deine Frage nach einer Lösung mittels Kommandozeile entspricht, aber es gibt das Programm „Mac-Shutdown“ mit dem du das realisieren kannst.

Grüße


----------



## newwarrior (28. September 2015)

Oder du versuchst es mal mit einem Apple Script:

https://www.dssw.co.uk/blog/2010-09-09-how-to-shut-down-your-mac-using-applescript/


----------

